# Looking for insight



## Sarah ten Bensel (Mar 16, 2008)

for my next schutzhund dog. I am looking for opnions on this breeding. What would you expect from this combo. I know its a crapshoot.

http://www.pedigreedatabase.com/gsd/para.utkoma?fadir=446645&modir=499622


----------

